# When and what to wash eggs?



## glwfan

Now that our girls are laying, we'd like to give eggs to interested friends and family. This is new to us so we were doing research re. Proper storage and cleaning of eggs. 

I have read to delay washing until just prior to using so the gelatin "bloom" is left intact to ensure the pores of the shell are left sealed from outside bacteria. However, I don't want to hand a carton of poopy eggs to someone. (We collect daily, right after laying, and boxes have clean straw, so not horribly poopy.)

What soap or washing agent is recommended when the eggs do need washed?

Thanks for your time reading this lengthy post. Just joined this site today and am so grateful for all the information provided by members.


----------



## robin416

A mild bleach solution and warm water. Usually all you have to dip the egg, then pat dry. If the egg is not overly dirty that's enough to clean them.


----------



## glwfan

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome to the forum  
Your nicer than I  I hand them over as they come out of the coop. Lol! 
Everyone knows to wash before cooking in slightly warm water.


----------



## glwfan

Ok. Thanks. Thanks too for the welcome. This site is a great resource.


----------



## TheLazyL

Straight from the coop unless they have poop. Then warm water and a stiff brush.


----------



## WhitecatFarm

I wash just before use. If I am selling, I wipe with a damp paper towel. I keep the dirtiest for my own use , and just wipe off the ones to sell, if they have any dirt


----------



## robin416

Something to keep in mind, feces equates with bacteria. That's why I suggest the bleach.


----------



## WhitecatFarm

Agreed, but the ones I wipe might have a bit of mud, but usually no poop.


----------



## glwfan

Thanks so much, to all for all the input.


----------



## ChickenDaddy

I recently read that wading the egg with cold water or any detergent removes the bloom and causes the eggs to be permeable. Any bacteria will now seep into the egg. Therefore, it's recommended to first try using a dry scrubby then if necessary use warm water, but never any bleach, soap, or detergent. I am new as well and I'm still learning and want my food to be safe for consumption for everyone as well.


----------



## robin416

Was this from a university study that you read not to use any of those things? Its important to be careful what you're told until you know what's what when you're new to these guys. Dipping in bleach will not remove the bloom, scrubbing and wiping does. I never used anything else. 

Our commercially produced eggs are washed before going on the market. That's why we have to refrigerate them.


----------



## glwfan

Robin, what ratio of bleach to water do you recommend? Should water be cold, cool, tempid, warm? Thank you!


----------



## robin416

I used a dash of bleach to a large bowl of water. Pretty scientific answer, right? I guess it was about a tsp of bleach to the large bowl which was nearly a gallon of water. Then I just dabbed off the dirty spots. No rubbing or scouring. The bleach kills any bacteria that was on the egg from the dirt or droppings. I didn't leave them in the water but there were times I had to double dunk for stubborn clumps.

I should add this was for my hatching eggs. I eat very few eggs myself so never had to be concerned about the eggs except that they hatched.


----------



## ChickenDaddy

robin416 said:


> Was this from a university study that you read not to use any of those things? Its important to be careful what you're told until you know what's what when you're new to these guys. Dipping in bleach will not remove the bloom, scrubbing and wiping does. I never used anything else.
> 
> Our commercially produced eggs are washed before going on the market. That's why we have to refrigerate them.


Hi Robin,

Thanks for your response as I'm still learning. I read it in an article that was linked on BYC. The article appeared to be a University study, but I have read so many at this point I'm not 100%. However, my close friend is a chicken farmer and has over 120 birds and confirmed the same sentiment and that is eggs are porous and once you clean the eggs with a solvent (whether it's bleach or otherwise) you risk removing the natural protection barrier. You would want to use a dry scraper of some sort and knock off the debris and use warm water if absolutely necessary. Everyone seems to have their own method and I'm certain there are pros and cons to each. I prefer to not use a solvent based what I have read, and what my local farmers are doing. Plus, I'm staying as organize as possible.

Take care,

chicken daddy


----------



## ChickenDaddy

Organic, lol!


----------



## robin416

Bleach is not a solvent, its an antibacterial agent. It makes perfect sense that soaps could speed up the removal of the bloom. So does getting the egg wet and then scrubbing off the stains. The bleach is to kill bacteria that are present on the egg if feces is present and it helps to remove the more stubborn stuck on dirt.


----------



## ChickenDaddy

Robin,

This article from the University of Nebraska seems to support your method of using bleach. It also states the proportions to use.

http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/pages/publicationD.jsp?publicationId=798


----------



## ChickenDaddy

robin416 said:


> Bleach is not a solvent, its an antibacterial agent. It makes perfect sense that soaps could speed up the removal of the bloom. So does getting the egg wet and then scrubbing off the stains. The bleach is to kill bacteria that are present on the egg if feces is present and it helps to remove the more stubborn stuck on dirt.


This is the article from BYC which basically says it's not necessary to use bleach or anything but water.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/cleaning-and-storing-fresh-eggs


----------



## robin416

And what was written on BYC is exactly why I said to be careful about where your source of information comes from. This was not a scientific writing. It was something someone put together, I'm guessing, from what was posted on that forum. I left that group years ago over the frustration over the misinformation posted there.

As boring as those university or health agency based papers can be, that's where I go when I read something that leaves me questioning the answers. So much of what we do with these guys is based on common sense. There are still many out there that think the old way is the right way when the old way is just as liable to kill as benefit. There are some that still think using kerosene to treat gape worm is the only way to do it. There are companies out there that will lie through their teeth about what their product does just to make a buck. I've seen it most often regarding VetRX.

I've been raising chickens for years now and I have a medical background so I am more prone to be skeptical when I read some questionable answers. 

And watch out for feed stores when you ask them for help. 99% of the time those people never owned a chicken in their lives and have no clue about what to do when something crops up. Basically, do your homework which you did by finding that university study. I screw up every once in a while, I'm human. So, if I say something questionable, ask me about it. 

I've hatched and raised hundreds of birds. That girl in my avatar is one of them. I'm out of the breeding business these days but I kept my old, non producing birds. The oldest will be ten in four months, two others are over nine. The rest of what I have is seven or over. Under our care chickens are beating the averages for life span by a ton.


----------



## ChickenDaddy

Robin, 

I agree there is plenty of miss information. However, my family is full of farmers and ranchers. I grew up raising chickens as a kid. This is me coming back as an adult raising chickens again. I have lived all over the world setting up sustainable technical schools using farming techniques. Your comments are understandable, but not absolute. This is a forum for discussion. Let's keep an open mind and heart. 

Many blessings,

ChickenDaddy


----------



## ChickenDaddy

That's so great! I plan on having my birds reach maturity as well. They are pets to me in addition. I have an innate animal instinct plus I have raised so many animals throughout my life. It's really second nature to me. My birds fly up on my lap and shoulders when I come into their coop. They are so fun.


----------



## robin416

And we've come so far in understanding more what keeps all of our animals healthier. Of all of the advances made I've seen a tremendous advancement in understanding what it takes to keep our poultry healthy in just a few years. Even vets are more willing to look at a bird than they were just a few years ago.

For years poultry keepers have been using things off label because they worked without harming the birds. But because the scientific community did not keep up with our advancements we had to learn these things for ourselves. Someone finally did a study to see if wormers would cross in to the egg and found that it did. They know we're out here now and need answers that are not directed solely to the commercial market.


----------



## ChickenDaddy

This conversation has caused me to research egg safety. I have been on the FDA, USDA, and CDC website. Of course I have my concerns regarding federal regulators as well, but they seem to not be that concerned with bacteria and eggs anymore. Many of the articles state that salmonella occurred because eggs were not properly stored and cooled to below 40 degrees. Salmonella originates inside the bird and occurs in approximately 1:20,000 eggs. According to a retired professor our own bacteria will kill off the Salmonella. Infants, the elderly, and people with a poor immune systems can be at a higher risk. In those individuals, raw and uncooked eggs containing salmonella could poison them if not cooked or cooled below 40 degrees.


----------



## ChickenDaddy

My mother said that my aunt had birds live to 10-15 years old, but treated her birds like normal pets. She fed them lots of fresh food and let them free range daily. My pets tend to live long healthy life's and I'm determined to help my birds live a long happy life, hopefully laying eggs the whole time


----------



## robin416

I think it was U of Miss that finally addressed the issue of using Ivermectin on poultry. That if other treatments failed that it should be tried. Europe approved it use on poultry many years ago. Unfortunately it was over used and is no longer effective there.

As a kid I got salmonella several times from my box turtles but have never gotten it from eating an egg. I've eaten quite a few eggs in my life time. Most of those before they ever recognized that it was possible for it being passed in to the egg. So much is focused on the commercial still. What commercial is allowed to do does not come close to what we do with our birds. But then ours are with most of us for the entire natural lives and not for anything more than the entertainment and the eggs they can produce. 

Good feed, clean water, clean environment and maintenance and we're liable to see these guys out living us. I know when I sold out four years ago I thought I would be completely out by now. So far, its not looking like that's going to happen any time soon.


----------



## dbbd1

Well, like most things, get 100 people together and you will get 110 different opinions. 

Here's mine...
I knock off the big stuff then wipe off, only the necessary spots, with a slightly damp (with cool water) cloth. 
Then I caution the recipient that they are natural eggs, straight from the chicken and to always wash their hands after handling and using them.


----------



## chickenhen

If eggs are covered in poop you should wash them otherwise don't because eggs have a natural protective coating that protects them and keeps bacteria out and if you wash them and they're not pooppy it will wipe of the protective coating.


----------

